
BlackBerry Awarded $800M in Arbitration Against Qualcomm - richardboegli
https://ca.blackberry.com/company/newsroom/press?id=2137417
======
richardboegli
Other coverage:

Qualcomm [0]

CNBC [1]

Engadget [2]

The Verge [3]

CNET [4]

PR Newswire [5]

[0]
[https://www.qualcomm.com/news/releases/2017/04/12/arbitratio...](https://www.qualcomm.com/news/releases/2017/04/12/arbitration-
panel-awards-refund-blackberry)

[1] [http://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/12/blackberry-
awarded-815-millio...](http://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/12/blackberry-
awarded-815-million-in-arbitration-case-against-qualcomm.html)

[2] [https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/12/blackberry-
wins-815-mill...](https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/12/blackberry-
wins-815-million-in-dispute-with-qualcomm/)

[3] [http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/12/15270006/qualcomm-
blackber...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/12/15270006/qualcomm-blackberry-
arbitration-815-million-royalties)

[4] [https://www.cnet.com/au/news/blackberry-qualcomm-apple-
award...](https://www.cnet.com/au/news/blackberry-qualcomm-apple-award-case-
licensing-royalty/)

[5] [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/arbitration-panel-
aw...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/arbitration-panel-awards-
refund-to-blackberry-300438550.html)

------
juice_bus
Did BlackBerry get awarded more in this arbitration than they have made
selling devices? (Former RIM employee - this isn't a jab, genuine question)

~~~
protomyth
Going by their financials, no, they made more money selling devices over the
years. This is actually less than a year's worth of profit back aways.

~~~
wjnc
Their market cap went up 1.2B thanks to a .8B settlement. That's not really
logical, is it?

~~~
revelation
Companies aren't valued by the gross sum of their assets minus liabilities. I
guess it means they expect BB to generate more than 1.2B in value thanks to
that .8B cash infusion.

------
heisenbit
It seems like premium manufacturers are having a problem with Qualcomm's
licensing and the FTC and courts are sympathetic.

How much value is added by Qualcomm to a Blackberry or iPhone? My limited
understanding is that every sold - even unrelated - feature added to the phone
effectively included a tax to Qualcomm. It is a great business model until it
isn't.

------
revelation
_We [..] look forward to collaborating with Qualcomm in security for ASICs_

??

 _BlackBerry is a mobile-native security software and services company
dedicated to securing people_

???

Can someone explain what BlackBerry think they are doing nowadays?

~~~
emmp
They've always had BES, and they bought Good Technology which was used by just
about every big bank and Government/military agency. They've got a huge
presence in orgs with regulated security requirements for mobile comms.

------
nullnilvoid
BlackBerry is coming back (not to smartphone market which they lost
completely), as a company. The stock price has been surging.

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
What do they sell?

~~~
kogepathic
Mobile device management (MDM) software.

Basically they tweaked BES to work with iOS/Android and are now selling it to
enterprise as a solution for BYOD management.

------
Overtonwindow
This should keep them going another year...

------
gremlinsinc
Think the bigger news might be blackberry is still in business..

~~~
bgun
One can only hope. More competition is always welcome, arguably now more than
ever.

